# UPS man brought me somthing good today.



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Wife said I got my ammo delivery from freedom munitions today. 500 rounds of 124gr.RN 9mm, 500 rounds of .45 ACP, and 250 rounds of .357 magnum. My supplies were dwindling. Can't wait to get home and get to the range. Wife said UPS man was kind enough to set the box in the garage so she didn't have to try to carry it in the house. Hope that holds me over for awhile.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds good for 2 days at the range....


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sounds like you're trying to give the poor UPS driver a hernia. :anim_lol:


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Sounds like you're trying to give the poor UPS driver a hernia. :anim_lol:


I hope not. I like ordering ammo online. You can get good deals and you get exactly what you want. Rather than depending on you local shops overpriced ammo that is almost what you want.


----------

